# What bikes did you add in 2019



## John G04 (Jan 1, 2020)

2019 was a great year for bikes for me. Bought tons but only 2 are keepers, my 41 straightbar and elgin klunker. Lets see what you all got this year! Happy 2020

Found at a estate sale in hershey pa, the wheels now have great home of a caber







41 schwinn, currently in project phase, bought at trexlertown swap meet



Roadmaster pleasure liner, bought at a estate sale in lancaster pa, also sold to a great caber



Near mint schwinn american bought at estate sale in lancaster pa


Schwinn hornet, now has a home in sunny california with another caber



Schwinn BC that I had for a brief time, also being ridden and enjoyed in cali



Roached double diamond bought at trexlertown, currently getting a full resto by another caber






Elgin frame bought at trexlertown that I made into a klunker




1946 Schwinn dx badged cavalier, bought at Hershey flea market, sold to a caber




Jc higgins regal deluxe, also found at estate sale


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2020)

You’ve had one hell of a good year!!


----------



## higgens (Jan 1, 2020)

I don’t see the Elgin Oriole frame you sold me
I started to work on it thanks


----------



## John G04 (Jan 1, 2020)

higgens said:


> I don’t see the Elgin Oriole frame you sold me
> I started to work on it thanks




Awesome glad you like it!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't buy bikes to sell much anymore, and I am very happy with the bikes I have; but I added 4 this year:
I bought 1940 Red Streak in April, at Vets Cycle Swap, for the 2nd time, exactly 7 years after I bought, and sold it off/on CL.:eek:



Then in August, I skipped church to see what would show up at the Monrovia, 1st Swapmeet ever, by @fordmike65 at a brewery.
@rustintime brought Aero King, DBR by Schwinn. I told Tony 3 years ago, that I wanted to be next to own; super-glad that worked out.



Then October, my old riding pal @DonChristie is un-loading the 1934 Greyhound, gave me a great deal, and packed it for shipment.
New Fat Franks and parked inside the house, Thanks again Don.





Within weeks of spending all my bike funds, Scott @rustjunkie is selling his awesome curvey cruiser Oriole.
Timing was off for me, so he SOLD it to me on layaway! 
Paid in Full and absolutely one of my best riding bikes!
Thank you again Scott; totally dig it!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2020)

Just a couple. 51 Schwinn New World, 52 Schwinn D-62, white 59 Schwinn Racer snd 55 Schwinn Spitfire.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2020)

Not many bikes in 2019, but a lot of parts.


----------



## REC (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year and New Decade!
Overall, 2019 was pretty good for us bike-wise with additions of complete bikes and some nice frames and partial bikes too.
#1 - Starting out in January, I was able to pick up the C&O Shoe repair Cycle-Truck. This was not just a Cycle-Truck, but a non-powered but factory fully ready to have the Whizzer motor added MCT1 model. It was also still wearing the sign advertising the CO Shoe Repair Company from where it was originally placed into service. This is a photo after cleaning the bike up and reassembling it:



#2 - In February, I ran across an ad for this '37 C-47 frame/fork assembly that made me do some hard thinking. I already had the smallest version of this frame (16") under way in the shop, but the 18" frame I had was a little more rough than I was wanting to use to build a bike up. Other than a lot of scale, the one I had was already built by the prior owner, but I really like the frame and wanted to go with as good an example of one as I could find.. That will be a project in line for now, but here it was:



#3 - Picking up some bikes in the 24" wheel size variety was another thing I have been up to, and this one showed up for sale in March, and I thought it looked like something that would fit into the group here. This appears to be a '38 B0CX:



#4 - Near the end of May, I found this bike in my most unfavorite color, but as it was a '43 Cycle-truck, and was priced somewhere close to reality, I figured I could learn to live with the color (and I have). I knew it had some things that needed to be addressed. so once it got here, I started to address them. This is the "after addressing them" shot of "Greenie":



#5 - This one is another 24" wheeled bike I watched for a while after conversation with its' previous owner here on the CABE had it advertised. We had several communications on it, and one of those in early June ended with "I'll take it." This one appears to be a '36 B0 model. It's kinda homely, but kinda cool in my eyes:



#6 - This was a frame that I thought would make a nice rider for my wife once reassembled. She doesn't ride much, but will go around the neighborhood on occasion with me, so no harm in her having choices. This was found in June and is waiting on the "wall of wait" for it to go to the stand for re-build - it appears to be a '39 BA37:



#7 -  In Early June. another one of my weaknesses jumped up and grabbed my attention AND my wallet. This is my "Pet" year, a '46 Fat Bar BA-97. I have another one here on the wall and this one will make a nice mate for it eventually. This is one of my most favorite frames.



#8 - This frame was found in mid-July, and is the second one of these that now lives here. It is a '35 Model 35, "Double Diamond" frame. I'm unsure at this point what I'm going to do with it, but at least I won't have to hunt one down when I decide!



#9 - This '62 frame was one that I tried to build up from a '61. The 61 did not come with the welded on kickstand, and that kept poking at me everytime I went to ride or move it, so when I saw this ad, I jumped on it immediately. It was redone and inserted in place of the other frame as soon as I could get it painted after arrival.



#10 - Another Cycle-Truck was noted around mid-August, but this one came with a well buried serial number. I did not go through the paint yet to see what it says, but am pretty sure it is an early '40s model. It caught my attention due to the sign plates, and it looked pretty much like it only needed a few "fixes" and would be a nice addition to the group. This is after a few of the fixes were handled:



#11 - This is another frame that popped up and intrigued me in October. I watched it cycle through a couple of times before I couldn't resist it any further. Another project now sitting in the shop waiting for some attention with intention! This was said to be a '36 Hawthorn Camelback. It is sitting awaiting a trip to the paint shop.



#12 - was a duplicate of the Corvette frame, only with a standard upper rear bridge, and this one was red. Most likely this frame will be sold as I don't want two of these, and only wanted one in back. The one I will use is next to the last one in this post.

#13 - This was offered to me by another CABE'r after he had bought it a little more than a year earlier. The offer was VERY reasonable, and the bike is an anomaly as it is such due to it was made from two bikes one was a 24" bike that is the rear portion and a cycle-truck, which is the front and top portion. This is the "Shrunken Cycle Truck":



#14 - This Cycle-Truck was found in the classifieds here CABE, and I had conversations with the owner for a week or so before making a firm decision to commit to another CT.
This is a CT2, and the basket that was on it was not something I wanted to add to the shipping cost, so the request was to not send it with the bike. I have the right one here already so another one that is incorrect was not in the cards. He agreed and we made the deal. I'll take care of what issues there are with the seat, signplate, basket & board as I go, and may address the chainguard as well. This  is a '67 model and has a late serial number.



#15 - This one popped up on eBay at least twice before I decided that if one was good, two would be twice as good. I'm not sure if it will stay or go. The one that is already here may get some help from this one. This bike is slated to be delivered within the next week or so. I made the deal and asked that it be shipped after Christmas due to my wife and I were going to be away until after Christmas and there would be no one to bring it into the house until we returned.



#16 - This frame and fork, found December 18,  will be the full size version of this bike, and will be built to match the 24" version already on hand. It is going to be used instead of the frame mentioned as #12 previoucsly.



#17 - The last one for 2019! This Cycle-Truck was brought to my attention by a friend for some reason... What interested me was his comment about it being loaded with wrong parts, and noticing the Worksman basket out front. I have a Worksman frame and fork on hand, as well as some other other necessary parts for it, but this looked the a REALLY straight basket and original brackets, and the front wheel appears to be Worksman in origin too. Time will tell on what actually happens with it. It appears to be a 41/42 and was stated to be a '39, which it is not. It also has a postwar fork and stand setup.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 1, 2020)

Rescued this Westfield Stormer or Stutz from the scrap pile last February and I'm letting the possibilities as a ride percolate. Some days I think just throw some rims and bars on and ride it to see how it feels. Other days I think it deserves a new paint job and sprucing up. Then again, maybe it just needs some TLC like Charlie Browns Christmas Tree? Such a shame it lost its head badge at some point many years ago..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Kind of a slow year as far as adding new bikes for me. I had other priorities this year like finishing a masters degree, throwing a 50th wedding anniversary party for my parents, and helping the kids. I'm also trying to get some of my project bikes done. Despite all that I added five that I kept:

1935 Schwinn Cycleplane--amateur resto that will be redone




1936 Schwinn Cycleplane--also getting redone





1951 J.C. Higgins Regal Deluxe-original and leaving it alone




1938 Zep--original-won Classic Bike of the Year (Best Preserved) at Ann Arbor this year




1938 Hiawatha Arrow--amateur paint-will restore


----------



## tech549 (Jan 1, 2020)

didn't realize how busy I was this year,picked up a womans hawthorne and mens elgin off craigslist first of the year 
then picked up a couple at Copake,womans monark a house painted Higgins that I cleaned up and sent to calif.
picked up a complete rollfast off craigs list in june
and picked up a couple westfields from a contact in new hamshire off craigslist
had some time off work in august so took a ride to penn.for this womans elgin and added the accessories to a 35 westfield I used to own and bought back at copake
and another prewar rollfast off craigs list sold to a fellow caber


----------



## ballooney (Jan 1, 2020)

I was in the negative this year...moving multiple bikes to get this one...quality over quantity. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (Jan 1, 2020)

... '52 Black Phantom ... '52 Red Phantom ...  '57 Corvette ... '57 Hornet ... '67 Collegiate ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Rescued this Westfield Stormer or Stutz from the scrap pile last February and I'm letting the possibilities as a ride percolate. Some days I think just throw some rims and bars on and ride it to see how it feels. Other days I think it deserves a new paint job and sprucing up. Then again, maybe it just needs some TLC like Charlie Browns Christmas Tree? Such a shame it lost its head badge at some point many years ago..
> 
> View attachment 1117310
> View attachment 1117312



What's the frame measure? Looks like a pretty tall frame for a motorbike.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 1, 2020)

Y'all scored some killer bikes! I added 5 to my collection. These two are my faves.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 1, 2020)

Sold more than I bought but found some killer long tankers that were nicer than what I had so Id consider this an upgraded yet smaller collection. My keepers first, than a cool monark I sold off housepainted ugly unfortunately and a columbia shaft drive that I sold. Cool bike just not in my favorites catagory

Trexlertown find
And facebook find









Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 1, 2020)

Bird watchers have what they call their "big year."  If such a thing existing in the bicycle collecting world then it would have been a big year for me.  Several Huffmans (original paint 36 Super Streamline and Safety Streamline, and a 1938 Super Streamline), a special Racycle, a TOC Trinity racer project, a couple other unique TOC bicycles, and a Roadmaster tankless Supreme project came my way.  To make this all happen, many great bicycle left my stables that I will miss but it has been fun making other people happy too!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 1, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Bird watchers have what they call their "big year."  If such a thing existing in the bicycle collecting world then it would have been a big year for me.  Several Huffmans (original paint 36 Super Streamline and Safety Streamline, and a 1938 Super Streamline), a special Racycle, a TOC Trinity racer project, a couple other unique TOC bicycles, and a Roadmaster tankless Supreme project came my way.  To make this all happen, many great bicycle left my stables that I will miss but it has been fun making other people happy too!
> 
> View attachment 1117419
> View attachment 1117420
> ...




You win lol, that super streamline is super cool! Nice finds


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## gkeep (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi Mike,
Pulled out a tape and its a 20 inch frame. That was measuring without pulling the crank out of the BB. Top of BB to top of tube is 19 and 3/8ths". Is it unusual to have a 20" frame?

Gary


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 1, 2020)

Mine is a 37 C Model, 37 Super Deluxe Autocycle and a 37 - 38 project.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 1, 2020)

I bought this Ranger for myself here on the Cabe,





I think it's a 1934 Westfield built Mead.

I got this as a gift...


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 1, 2020)

Cotton picker ... flipper super cruiser... 40 military schwinn ....46-8 whizzer (complete but currently seeking chain guard...68 blue typhoon ...41 red colson... 1899 rambler racer #26....1952 hetchins.....wow I didn’t realize how much crap I bought....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2020)

We've been saying no more bikes for a while now, but a couple always seem to slip in.


Three were long drawn out deals that finally came to fruition thanks to a good friend's heavy hand.

Amazing 1940 ladies Twinflex Western Flyer




Beautiful ladies 38 Imperial




Ladies Airflo in a rare color scheme




Others were unplanned...but "necessary" purchases 

Ladies early Roadmaster Supreme in a rarely seen color scheme.




Crescent Chainless
*

*

1937 Colson Imperial project that will meld nicely with some original paint pieces I have been hoarding for a few years...




Ladies Pacemaker




A 1937 Colson straightbar in odd black/orange paint. I had a lil fun and temporarily swapped in a set of 37 aluminum fenders. The original 36 style shallow crescent steel fenders will go back on someday.







I picked up these rare Shelby fluted fenders that sparked the idea for a custom period hotrod when this early 36 Colson popped up this year. It already sported an old, patina'd custom paint scheme that went well with my vision.






What will 2020 bring?? Hopefully NOTHING! We sold 3 bikes and we're still bursting at the seams!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 2, 2020)

None added. I sold a Raleigh Twenty folder to a student up in Boston. So I'm down one bike over the course of 2019, which is good - trying to focus on just the few I like best.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 2, 2020)

2019 was a great year for me! Added some amazing CWC built bikes. It's going to be very hard to top 2019!

March - 1938 Roadmaster Standard Model 926




May - 1937 Roadmaster Deluxe Model 01826




August - 1937 Roadmaster Deluxe Model 01826




November - 1938 CWC built Hawthorne Zep




November - 1938 Roadmaster Supreme




December - 1937 CWC built Hawthorne Zep




Happy 2020 CABE!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 2019 was a great year for me! Added some amazing CWC built bikes. It's going to be very hard to top 2019!
> 
> March - 1938 Roadmaster Standard Model 926
> View attachment 1117669
> ...


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 2, 2020)

Only added one. And it was the only one I was after 1939 Monark Airman Comet.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2020)

1937/38 Hawthorn Twin Bar



1939 Schwinn built, Hudson



1916 Schwinn Excelsior, Double Arch



1938 CWC, Berry Cohen Special



1970 Schwinn Typhoon



1938 Schwinn, BC model



1918 Excelsior Cycle Company, Auto-Bike



1955 Schwinn Continental, Clubman



Not sure about yet, because I haven’t opened the box yet, but I think it’s a 1920’s, Schwinn Excelsior Truss Frame.



1923 Indian model, 131-T


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1118142
> 
> View attachment 1118143
> 
> ...


----------



## Nashman (Jan 3, 2020)

I did what? Kinda a blend of a Wards Duralium semi-mutt late 30's/feel free to correct me. I find many aluminum SK's and Wards survivors a project of parts and somewhat Custom unless found bone stock complete, but I dig 'em. That's how this one came to be. Still waiting to be wired up.




I did what? 30's aluminum all kinda a blend.  Wards Duralium semi-mutt above late 30's/feel free to correct me. I find many aluminum SK's and Wards survivors a project of parts and somewhat Custom unless found bone stock complete, but I dig 'em. That's how these one came to be. Wards Air Flo cycle is fairly Custom as well, especially the airflow handle bars ( I couldn't resist!), some still waiting to be wired up. The SK Wing bar is closer to stock but hardly all correct.

The bronze 1967 CCM 2 speed duomatic ( stock) with the accessory radio on the handle bars was one I bought back this Summer/found locally I sold ( not the same guy I bought it from?) about 25 years ago. The '41 Elgin Twin Bar  was one I bought back this year as well, restored back in the 80's, sold in about 2012. Same with the green '52 Schwinn Panther. The Rollfast found it's way back to me as well through a local collector. That goes back to the 90's when I got it, but originally belonged to a pal in the 80's.

Cabe members made up the other purchases in 2019. I was equally as crazy in 2018, but after downsizing about 8 years ago ( divorce) I felt I had better get back on track!!! A couple of faves in 2018 were the Huffy Radiobike and an original 1969 Schwinn Lemon Peeler...hmnn  and a 1938 CCM Flyte, '53 JC Higgins Colorflow...Murray Fleet line, BSA Paratrooper, '58 Schwinn Jaguar......It's been a good run and if all goes as planned, another coming later this month!  Ha!! Sorry I'm such a KLUTZ posting pics. Technically challenged.









View attachment 1118336


----------



## berniebike (Jan 3, 2020)

John G04 said:


> 2019 was a great year for bikes for me. Bought tons but only 2 are keepers, my 41 straightbar and elgin klunker. Lets see what you all got this year! Happy 2020
> 
> Found at a estate sale in hershey pa, the wheels now have great home of a caber
> View attachment 1117149
> ...



Near mint schwinn american bought at estate sale in lancaster pa 

how much is that doggie in the window?
quoting an old song sorry i dont want to buy your dog but he/she is cute


----------



## SteveF (Jan 3, 2020)

Nashman said:


> View attachment 1118335
> 
> I did what? Kinda a blend of a Wards Duralium semi-mutt late 30's/feel free to correct me. I find many aluminum SK's and Wards survivors a project of parts and somewhat Custom unless found bone stock complete, but I dig 'em. That's how this one came to be. Still waiting to be wired up.View attachment 1118336
> 
> ...



That radio bike in the background! Very cool!


----------



## SteveF (Jan 3, 2020)

This website is full of beautiful and amazing bikes. It's so cool to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 3, 2020)

John G04 said:


> 2019 was a great year for bikes for me. Bought tons but only 2 are keepers, my 41 straightbar and elgin klunker. Lets see what you all got this year! Happy 2020
> 
> Found at a estate sale in hershey pa, the wheels now have great home of a caber
> View attachment 1117149
> ...




WOW...…....Guys like you help the hobby fresh and active!!  Good job!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 3, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Sold more than I bought but found some killer long tankers that were nicer than what I had so i.d. consider this an upgraded yet smaller collection. My keepers first, than a cool monark I sold off housepainted ugly unfortunately and a columbia shaft drive that I sold. Cool bike just not in my favorites catagory
> 
> Trexlertown find
> And facebook findView attachment 1117372View attachment 1117373View attachment 1117377View attachment 1117378
> ...




Smoke'in cool bikes, especially the Elgins!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 3, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> View attachment 1117445
> View attachment 1117446
> View attachment 1117447
> View attachment 1117454



 Is that Bowden an original?  Great pics, thanks!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 3, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Cotton picker ... flipper super cruiser... 40 military schwinn ....46-8 whizzer (complete but currently seeking chain guard...68 blue typhoon ...41 red colson... 1899 rambler racer #26....1952 hetchins.....wow I didn’t realize how much crap I bought....View attachment 1117544
> View attachment 1117545
> 
> View attachment 1117546
> ...



 You and I both bought a wad of crap...……………..Good crap...………..


----------



## Speed King (Jan 5, 2020)

This tread is amazing. Is it safe to assume most of these bikes were found at swap meets? I'm asking that based on the quality & diversity you all have. I don't really see a lot of bikes like these for sale. (ebay-forums etc.)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Speed King said:


> This tread is amazing. Is it safe to assume most of these bikes were found at swap meets? I'm asking that based on the quality & diversity you all have. I don't really see a lot of bikes like these for sale. (ebay-forums etc.)



Make good friends and bikes will come to you! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Jan 5, 2020)

Speed King said:


> This tread is amazing. Is it safe to assume most of these bikes were found at swap meets? I'm asking that based on the quality & diversity you all have. I don't really see a lot of bikes like these for sale. (ebay-forums etc.)




Most of the bikes I posted for 2019 were purchased by me through contacts on the CABE from members and shipped via Bikeflights or Shipbikes. That said, a couple were found locally, or were purchased at shows/swap meets and shipped back to me after. I live in Winnipeg, Canada, mid continent close to the U.S. border and most shows and swaps are thousands of miles away. Driving with the ability to transport a bicycle/s back is not that practical, so meets I attend ( in the past) of any sort usually means air flight, car rental, motel, etc.

It's been more than a few times over decades I've had my van stuffed with bicycles, vintage outboard boat motors, antique signs, vintage toys, car parts, pedal cars, with a guitar or two in the load. I'd even fill up on firewood sometimes if I came across some seasoned Birch for a good price!!

The best way to acquire bicycles in the his hobby is locally ( ads or garage sales, auctions) "Picking" the country side, or attending swaps or shows, meeting the people, seeing the bike or accessory first hand. Looking closely and having one on one human contact. Buying from pictures and descriptions is ok if you have no choice, but some sellers don't share or meet your standards or expectations and descriptions are lame or inaccurate. That's where a sellers reputation comes into play. You need to ask the right questions as well, and if possible get information on a sellers track record among others in the hobby/CABE. Research and knowledge, advice and opinions are like gold. That's what makes the CABE so great as it's a tool you can use for all of that.

Most hobbies are enjoyed through communication and where possible, actually meeting others and sharing knowledge and humour and making new friends. I have been fortunate to have experienced that in several hobbies over 35+ years. I've had to slow down at my age, but the memories and possibilities of more are still active.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 5, 2020)

Speed King said:


> This tread is amazing. Is it safe to assume most of these bikes were found at swap meets? I'm asking that based on the quality & diversity you all have. I don't really see a lot of bikes like these for sale. (ebay-forums etc.)



Good question Speed King!  Of the eight I posted only one (halfway) came from a swap.  The TOC treadle crank bike came my way through a gentleman I met at Ann Arbor this year.  He told me about it, I packed up my van and drove two hours west as fast as I could!  The others came from collections, leads from friends, and the CABE.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Apr 19, 2020)

I added the only bike i have right now.  This project almost done.  Thank you cabers for help me with this project.


----------



## TheWindrider (Apr 20, 2020)

Though not as active as most of you and only added one bike, I was rather excited to roll this 1898ish Glenwood in from a barn for Christmas last year. It’s now quite rideable and ready for festivities this summer.


----------



## TheWindrider (Apr 20, 2020)

Whizzerpro said:


> I added the only bike i have right now.  This project almost done.  Thank you cabers for help me with this project.
> 
> View attachment 1177600
> 
> View attachment 1177601



Wow, Flash Gordon’s bike!! Dang.


----------

